# Bringing groups



## terryl965 (May 1, 2008)

How do you go about bringing groups in for training instead of one at a time. We have done daycares and such but was looking like bringing home moms in for am hours. So how do you find these group and put them together. I know the bowling alleys have them and also skating rinks and walking clubs. So what about a MA clubs for these types.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> How do you go about bringing groups in for training instead of one at a time. We have done daycares and such but was looking like bringing home moms in for am hours. So how do you find these group and put them together. I know the bowling alleys have them and also skating rinks and walking clubs. So what about a MA clubs for these types.


 
Hey Terry I think you need to get a few dedicated mom's and then start from there with a Ladies Morning Martial Arts Workout.  Once you are up and rolling get the info out repeatedly and hopefully they will come through the door.


----------

